# VapeClub - Aspire Atlantis - arrival is imminent



## JakesSA (19/11/14)

We are expecting our first batch of Aspire Atlantis atomisers to arrive either tomorrow or Friday and, due to popular demand, have placed them on the website for ordering. For those who don't know yet, the Atlantis uses 0.5 sub-ohm coil and enjoys wattages in excess of 20W! The Atlantis will retail for R480 and can be ordered here whilst the coils are R225 and can be found here

Here is a photo:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> We are expecting our first batch of Aspire Atlantis atomisers to arrive either tomorrow or Friday and, due to popular demand, have placed them on the website for ordering. For those who don't know yet, the Atlantis uses 0.5 sub-ohm coil and enjoys wattages in excess of 20W! The Atlantis will retail for R480 and can be ordered here whilst the coils are R225 and can be found here
> 
> Here is a photo:
> View attachment 15739



Thats awesome news. I really would love one but my svd won't handle sub ohm. Maybe I shud get me another mod to go with it


----------



## JakesSA (19/11/14)

Could've sworn I saw a 50W ZNA here with your name on it ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Could've sworn I saw a 50W ZNA here with your name on it ..


ill head on over to your website and see what it looks like


----------



## Noddy (20/11/14)

Jakes, how far are you from OR Tambo?


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Not far we are in northern Benoni


----------



## Noddy (20/11/14)

O.k. I'm going to the airport next Wednesday. I'll try to stop by and pick up a pack of coils and one atlantis. Can you pm me your address. Will it be possible to do this?


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Yes I'll send the details. Please place the order on the website with COD option to reserve your unit?


----------



## Noddy (20/11/14)

O.k. Thanks. I just need to see how far you are and if I'll have time. But I'll let you know asap


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Unfortunately the stock did not arrive today, despite many desperate pleas to the courier. Delivery to VapeClub has been confirmed for tomorrow though ..


----------



## gman211991 (20/11/14)

@JakesSA Any idea on pricing for the aspire subohm battery and subohm mod


----------



## JakesSA (21/11/14)

I wasn't quite sure what to make of these when I first saw them, EGO on steroids was my first impression. 

Haven't calculated them yet but the mod does look rather interesting. I think the internal battery unit may be a bit low on capacity at 2000 mAh but it does have a built in charger on the internal battery unit. 

Whilst neither is voltage adjustable, the mod does take care of the power drop over time and removes the risk of overly discharging batteries. AND it claims to have a 40A regulator..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (21/11/14)

Hi 

Apologies to all those looking forward to receiving their Atlantis on the weekend, it seems customs have decided to do an inspection on this shipment and it will probably only arrive on Monday. We share your disappointment.


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Finally customs completed their inspection and gave the shipment a nod. The Atlantis units are now sitting at the local courier branch to be delivered to us tomorrow morning and shipped out to you tomorrow afternoon. Apologies for the delay on this one!


----------



## Achmat89 (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thats awesome news. I really would love one but my svd won't handle sub ohm. Maybe I shud get me another mod to go with it


Yes do it bro... Im selling my svd and buying a mod just for this. Ordered my atlantis from vape cartel today, so hopefully get it tomorrow then getting my zna50 on thursday... Im very exite!!!


----------



## Achmat89 (24/11/14)

Sorry for hijacking your post @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Yes ... one ZNA left in the current batch, find it here, VapeClub pricing of course ..


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Sorry for hijacking your post @JakesSA



No worries at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yes do it bro... Im selling my svd and buying a mod just for this. Ordered my atlantis from vape cartel today, so hopefully get it tomorrow then getting my zna50 on thursday... Im very exite!!!



My vape budget is long time shot lol. But that's a awesome combo. I am on the hunt for a awesome regulated mod but don't just want to rush into it. I need to make sure it's the right one first


----------



## Achmat89 (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> My vape budget is long time shot lol. But that's a awesome combo. I am on the hunt for a awesome regulated mod but don't just want to rush into it. I need to make sure it's the right one first




Lol i feel you bro... I watched youtube vids and done research whole weekend before i made up my mind. You tube would be your friend in this case


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol i feel you bro... I watched youtube vids and done research whole weekend before i made up my mind. You tube would be your friend in this case



The more videos I watch the more I realise I'm not any closer to finding what I want. Ideally a bf regulated mod would be perfect. That way I can put the Atlantis on it too and have the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> The more videos I watch the more I realise I'm not any closer to finding what I want. Ideally a bf regulated mod would be perfect. That way I can put the Atlantis on it too and have the best of both worlds


Lol wise man... I would love a reo mod... But my pocket wouldnt allow me to right now, abit outa my budget.
Maybe 1day when i grow up lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Maybe a bottom feed adapter for regulated mods is what's called for ..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Maybe a bottom feed adapter for regulated mods is what's called for ..



Agreed @JakesSA 
I reckon a bf DNA 40 would be perfect


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Watch this space ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Watch this space ..



If you make this possible. I call dibs on the first device. Please note everyone I called dibs first


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Watch this space ..


Still waiting to see what will come out of that block you have sitting there at Vapeclub which you measured my reo against the one day


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Still waiting to see what will come out of that block you have sitting there at Vapeclub which you measured my reo against the one day



Maybe his planning to build my DNA40 bf in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Still waiting to see what will come out of that block you have sitting there at Vapeclub which you measured my reo against the one day



That block magically turned into a paper weight!


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> That block magically turned into a paper weight!


Nooooooo! Time to resurrect it me thinks


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> That block magically turned into a paper weight!



@JakesSA are you thinking wooden mod or otherwise ? Or care to share your idea ?


----------



## JakesSA (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @JakesSA are you thinking wooden mod or otherwise ? Or care to share your idea ?



Wood is not really my forte, I dabble mostly in metals. The block in question though was made of nylon and would have made the innards for a 'assemble your own sx350' idea I had. Would have been dual battery or single battery with bottom feed depending on which accessories one would take. Interchangeable frames and different sliding door materials for choice. 

So many things, so little time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

O



JakesSA said:


> Wood is not really my forte, I dabble mostly in metals. The block in question though was made of nylon and would have made the innards for a 'assemble your own sx350' idea I had. Would have been dual battery or single battery with bottom feed depending on which accessories one would take. Interchangeable frames and different sliding door materials for choice.
> 
> So many things, so little time...



That sounds awesome. I wasn't asking because wood was my preference. As long as it doesn't look space aged then I'm all good with metal. Really looking forward to seeing this project materialise. I am most definitely interested and maintain dibs on your first device.


----------



## JakesSA (25/11/14)

To make up for this delay, we will ship all Atlantis atomisers from the current batch with one extra additional coil. We have a few left and this offer will apply until stock runs out.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (25/11/14)

Great news, the atlantis has finally arrived 

So all if you that have placed orders with us, they will be shipped today


----------



## JakesSA (25/11/14)

Here is the main reason why the Atlantis excels at sub ohm vaping and why it is not backward compatible with other Nautilus devices. 
On the left is the Atlantis coil on the right is a Nautilus coil, look at the difference in size at the air intake at the bottom and juice holes.





Please excuse the poor quality of the photo, my cellphone has a very average camera (and an even more average operator ..)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

